

Mass Effect shows that moral choice systems in games need to improve - rhufnagel
http://css-tricks.com/remux-an-experimental-approach-to-responsive-web-design/

======
smegel
Actual title of article: REMux: An Experimental Approach to Responsive Web
Design

